# echar de menos



## arsbrave

cómo se dice en frances:
echo de menos tu piel, cuándo voy a sentir tu cuerpo otra vez en una cama?
muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Jude

ta peau me manque, quand vais-je sentir à nouveau ton corps contre le mien dans un lit


----------



## Liah

*te echaremos de menos
*Hola, podriais traducirme esta frase al frances, por favor?

Muchisimas gracias


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Mi intento:  Nous te regretterons/ On te regrette


----------



## Mathieu-NZ

Nous te regretterons

Mathieu


----------



## CABEZOTA

"Tu vas nous manquer" !


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

De acuerdo con Cabezota,

Saludos


----------



## Marc_w

"Tu vas nous manquer" es un poco más para los amigos y "Nous te regretterons" es un poco más formal.


----------



## spench

A mi me parece que "te echaremos de menos" no es formal, "tu vas nous manquer" está bien. "Nous te regretterons" es mas como añorar, extrañar.
Saludos !


----------



## Diva

"Tu vas nous manquer!" o "Tu nous manqueras"


----------



## nhat

Hola todo el mundo
Ya sé que es un problema basico para traducirlo en frances pero sigo teniendo dudas... quiero estar seguro
tu me manques = te echo de menos, echo de menos a ti
je te manque ? = me echas de menos? echas de menos a yo?


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour !

C'est "te echo de menos", "me echas de menos".

Dans tous les cas, la forme "yo", pronom sujet, n'apparaît jamais après une préposition : *a yo > a mì, de mì, para mì, conmigo, sin mì, por mì...

Me lo dijo a mì. (Avec l'accent dans l'autre sens, si ton clavier te le permet!)


----------



## Suruso

hola!!

tu me manques: te echo de menos
je te manque: me echas de menos

suerte!


----------



## nhat

Muchas gracias !


----------



## AmstelCee

Salut !!

J'ai un doute, je veux écrire une lettre et je veux dire ... 

Echaba de menos hablar con el

Mi intento: j'ai lui manqué parler avec il ????

Merci beaucoup pour tout


----------



## tom29

Buenas noches

Se dice :

Parler avec lui me manquait.


----------



## AmstelCee

Merci beaucoup!!

Parece que estabas esperando mi post, jejej

J'éspere améliorer mon français avec vous. 

Bisous 

Amstel


----------



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
*Me echas de menos, gordi ?
*Tengo problemas en encontrar la traducción de esta frase (arriba). Me gustaria saber como se lo dice en francès. He aqui mi intento :
"_Tu me regrettes/je te manque, ma grosse ?_" Nos estoy segura en absoluto de mi traduccion ! (El hombre que dice esta frase, se dirige a una mujer embarazada.)
Mil gracias por anticipado !


----------



## Angeleta!

Sería más bien 
Tu me manques, ma grosse? o todas sus vertientes, sean
Est-ce que tu me manques, ma grosee?
Me manques-tu, ma grosse?

No haría la traducción con "je" porque puede resultar confusa

Ciao ciao


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Angeleta, pero "*Me echas de menos*" significa "_Je te manque_" o "_Tu me manques_" por favor ??


----------



## Paquita

Tu regrettes (echas) mon (me) absence, donc je te manque 

(même construction que I miss you en anglais- pardon Gévy...)


----------



## Arzhela

Mil gracias Paquit& !


----------



## Begogna

J'enlèverai "en una cama"... plus poétique comme ça, n'est pas? (peu importe où...  )


----------



## Begogna

Para traducir esta frase y no equivocarme yo pienso lo siguiente:

Tu me manques: tú me faltas (si tú me faltas, yo te echo de menos)

y viceversa. Espero que os sirva!

Un saludo.


----------



## Gallifa

NUEVA PREGUNTA 
(la moderación)​Como se diria en Francés a una persona que quieres:

"Me encantaría poder volver a verte, abrazarte, besarte... o tan solo poder disfrutar unos segundos de tu companyia...
Te echo muchisimo de menos."

Merci!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Te propongo:

Tu me manques énormément.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Re... Gallifa,

Toma en cuenta que para abrazar y besar hay un verbo en francés: embrasser. Sobre todas las cosas, no emplees "baiser".


----------



## Nanon

Tu peux quand même _l'embrasser et le/la serrer dans les bras._ Cela, ce n'est pas interdit...


----------



## Alexandra C

Existe otra manera más enfática y sentimental de traducir "te echo de menos" : je me languis de toi.


----------



## swift

Alexandra C said:


> Existe otra manera más enfática y sentimental de traducir "te echo de menos" : je me languis de toi.



Bonjour Alexandra,

Ce serait plutôt "je languis de toi", non ?

À plus,


swift


----------



## Alexandra C

Non, que je sache c'est bien "je me languis de toi"


> Ce serait plutôt "je languis de toi", non ?
> 
> À plus,
> 
> 
> swift


----------



## swift

J'en doute, Alexandra. Si j'en crois Ipfr: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=552772, l'expression correcte est "je languis de toi".

À plus,


swift


----------



## blink05

La forma pronominal del verbo languir corresponde a "s'ennuyer" me parece.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/languir


----------



## swift

Rebonjour,

Je viens de découvir que la forme pronominale signifie "ressentir cruellement l'absence de qqn":



> Pron. _Se languir de quelqu'un, _ressentir cruellement son absence.


Source: http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/academie9/languir

À plus ,


swift


----------



## meriwave

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Bonjour à tous/toutes,
je ne sais pas comment je dois traduire: ello se échan mucho de menos
Voilà ma tentative:
Ils se manquent beaucoup?
Merci par avance
meriwave


----------



## Yakululu

Buenas Tardes, Bonsoir
 Moi je me pose la question de ce que ça donnerais au future:
 te echo de menos => te echaré de menos (et non pas: "me echarás de menos" [comme le voudrait mon cerveau français..])
Et au pluriel ça donnerais la même chose: os echo de menos => os echaré de menos (et non pas: "me echaréis de menos")
  Muchas gracias, Merci


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes, Yakululu. Bienvenido al foro.

"Te echo de menos" quiere decir que desde ya, en este momento, te echo de menos. También quiere decir que, desde que no estás, me haces falta.

"Te echaré de menos" quiere decir que, cuando te vayas, me harás falta. Es la fórmula que empleas cuando te despides de alguien a quien quieres mucho.

Hola Meriwave: En el caso que nos propones (y lamento llegar tan tarde), sería más bien "ils s'ennuient l'un de l'autre". Espera, sin embargo, otros comentarios.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Apqmw

@ Swift :
"Ils s'ennuient l'un de l'autre" es correcto, pero me parece muy literario. Pienso que "Ils se manquent beaucoup l'un à l'autre" es mejor.


----------



## swift

Buenos días, Apqmw:

Tienes razón. Sin embargo, no sé si esa preposición esté bien utilizada... Échale un vistazo a este otro hilo.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## meriwave

Muchas gracias por la aclaración,
saludos
meriwave
P.s. nunca es tarde...


----------



## Golden-april

Para decir "Echándote de menos...", sería correcto "En te manqueant..." a pesar de que normalmente en las oraciones con "manquer" el sujeto de la misma es lo que se echa de menos (Tu me manques)? Quiero escribir esa frase suelta en una postal.

GRacias de antemano.


----------



## znahia

Non, "en te manquant" n'est pas correct.
Dans le cas d'une phrase isolée, à la fin d'une lettre, j'écrirais :
- Pensant bien à toi
- Me languissant de toi (mais c'est un peu fort...)
Ou, plus naturellement, sans gérondif :
- Tu me manques
- Je pense bien à toi
- Je me languis de toi


----------



## fredinmad

znahia said:


> - Me languissant de toi (mais c'est un peu fort...)
> 
> - Je me languis de toi



Eso en caso de que estés muy enamorad@, y con un punto de cursilería


----------



## Catherine_ru

Tu me manques.
C'est je pense la traduction la plus juste, pouvant être utilisée aussi bien pour son amoureux que pour son père, sa mère, sa soeur, un(e) ami(e).

Pour je me languis de toi, on imagine la personne étendue sur un sofa sans rien faire...

"En te manquant" quiere decir que él te esta echando de menos. No se utiliza. La traducción literale sería  "manquant de toi" pero eso no se utiliza en françés.


----------



## Golden-april

Duda resuelta 

Merci beaucoup à tous!


----------



## Pohana

znahia said:


> ....
> - Me languissant de toi
> - Je me languis de toi


Mais cela arrive-t-il de nos jours ?


----------



## kemoys

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
No abras un hilo nuevo si ya existe uno empezado.​
Hola a tod@s!
Me gustaría saber cómo se podría formular la siguiente pregunta en francés ¿ echas de menos la torre eiffel?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Kemoys.

Para tu frase usaría el verbo *manquer*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Gepo

Y no olvides que Eiffel (y usualmente también Torre) llevan mayúscula.
Saludos


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Je reviens à "se languir" :


fredinmad said:


> Eso en caso de que estés muy enamorad@, y con un punto de cursilería


Dans le Sud(-Est ?) de la France, "se languir" est très usuel (pas besoin d'être raide dingue amoureux pour exprimer sa nostalgie dans ces termes), plutôt familier et pas du tout "cursi" .


----------



## Llirios

Para que te resulte más fácil, mentalmente tradúcelo así: *Tú me haces falta *(Tu me manques): Te echo de menos/te extraño. *Yo te hago falta*(Je te manque)= Me echas de menos/me extrañas.  

Est-ce que je te manque, mon cœur? = ¿Me echas de menos, mi cielo? (Yo te hago falta, mi cielo) 

De este modo, no te confundirás..


----------



## kemoys

Muchísimas gracias Llirios me ha servido de mucho tú regla mnemotécnica!
Saludos!!


----------

